# We are home



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick update to let you know we are home   (have been for a couple of days). Sorry for not posting earlier. Every thing is going well.  Smiler and Dancer have taken to us really well and are currently settled and fast asleep upstairs in their beds. I am now heading to mine because I know I will be up at 6am with Smiler. It is all go, go ,go from the minute they get up to the minute they go to bed but so far no really major problems.

The joy they have brought into our lives is indescribable- I just cant imagine not having them now and it is under 2 weeks since we all met!!!!!
So many funny stories to tell you but you will have to wait till I get a chance to get on the computer for longer as I don't seem to get the chance to post during the day then when I get them settled for bed I spend some time with DH then I am too tired to get anything else done 

As predicted the FC was awful but we got through it and actually I don't care anymore because it all seems so trivial in the bigger scale of things such as playing football in the back garden, giggling in the bath, scribbling on the sofa with biro pens (yes really- and that was only the 2nd day at home!!!! - but thankfully we have a wipeable sofa) and peeping in on two sleeping cherubs in their beds.

We have many mountains to climb but they have stolen away both our hearts and DH and me are smitten. To hear the words mummy and daddy being said to you just blows you away and every time we have to pull them up about some misdemeanour I feel like I am going through the 'time-out' with them. It's fab...it's been worth every single step of the journey to get there.

Will post again soon

Morgana x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh im so happy- i just read your message and it sent a cold shiver down my spine - thinking about hearing those words "mummy" and it not being said to someone else!

enjoy ever moment! 

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh wow morgana, you sound like the happiest mummy in the world  so pleased its all going well for you all
had to laugh at the scribbling on the sofa   but it reminded me to find a new home for my pen pot, well out of reach!
enjoy the next few weeks 

kj x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Wonderful news Morgana and a lovely post to read.  Look forward to hearing more tales of Smiler and Dancer when you get more time (probably in about ten years   ).  Enjoy yourselves.

Sanita


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Morgana
What a wonderful post to read, you sound so very happy, am so plesed all is going well for you.

Will look forward to more details sometime in the (distant??) future, enjoy every minute, you have given 2 very lucky girls a wonderful life to look forward to.  Being called 'Mummy' and 'Daddy' for the first times must be so wonderful.
Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Morgana - I read your story with a lump in my throat, what a lovely post it was to read & brought back so many memories for me I had to smile at the similarities.

The kicking the football in the back garden & the giggling in the bath, not forgetting peeping in on your children fast asleep in their beds...........just wonderful!!

Look forward to reading more news when you have time to post.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

fantastic news Morgana, it's the best feeling in the world becoming a parent isn't it   
we check our ds everynight before bed and we both end up just staring at him with big grins on our faces   and many a happy tear is still shed in this house as we know we are sooooo blessed. I can't wait to read all about your girls (when you get a chance to post) anyways CONGRATULATIONS HUN ENJOY !!!

pam xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh morgana,
Well that's me off tears at 9.00 am on a Saturday how wonderful!!! I am so happy for you what a great feeling it is and as you say worth all the waiting!
I can't wait to hear all about Smiler and Dancer over the coming weeks what lucky little children to have you two as their Mummy and Daddy!
Love JD x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

and me too    what a lovely post you and dh sound so happy and so do your two girls ! can't wait to hear those funny stories   
caseyxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Morgana

great news that you are all home and getting nicely settled in. 
you and dh just sound so happy and it has brought a nice big smile to my face

take care 
LB
X


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fab news that things are going great for you 

Love reading these posts 

Enjoy every second Mummy and Daddy


xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Morgana

How wonderful to hear you news.  Your children sound wonderful.  Looking forward to your updates.  It does put all the waiting into perspective when you get them home.

Tracey x


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

HIYA
SO PLEASED TO HEAR YOU ARE ALL HOME SAFE AND WELL!!!! MADE ME SHIVER TO READ IT BROUGHT BACK SO MANY MEMORIES !!!!
CANT WAIT TO HEAR MORE.
GILL


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

This is the best news in the world!  I have been thinking of you all and sending up prayers until i heard.  Soooooo tremendously happy for you all .  Sending you lots of joyful smiles and hoping that you continue to be as happy in your future life as a forever family.

Wishing the girls all the best for first day at new school and nursery over the next week or so.  

Much love,

magenta x


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey congratulations,

As the others have said your post was really lovely, very touching!  It must be so lovely to be called mummy ......... how wonderful!  Good luck with the next part of your life's journey xx

lol maisie x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Morgana

Congratulations to you and dh

It is a joy to be called mummy and daddy, even when they go through a phase of it being like a stuck record.  I alos love that feeling of looking in on them when they are asleep, I think theu all look so innocent then!!

Keep enjoying and watch the footie in the garden, my two are only 3 & 4 and I already have a bruised ankle from this weekends tackles!!

Karen x


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Mummy Morgana

Many, many congratulations - how absolutely wonderful!!!!

I have filled up reading your post, wishing you and your family a very happy and healthy life together.

Love
Melanie


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry for the late post, but great news Morgana    

Enjoy your new Mummyhood.

love
Cindy


----------

